# Beide / Beides



## alexmuca

Viele Grüße an alle. 

Im folgenden Satz: „Als ich ein Kind war, mochte ich weder Gemüse noch Obst, aber jetzt ich mag *beides* gern".

Ich verstehen nicht, warum man BEIDES benutzt (Neutrum Sing.), und nicht BEIDE (Plural), da Gemüse und Obst zwei Sachen sind. 

Vielen Dank. Alex.


----------



## anahiseri

Achtung:
jetzt mag ich *beides* gern"
Das Verb immer am 2. Platz!
Und deine Frage: ich glaube, es liegt daran, dass Obst und Gemüse "uncountable" sind, wie es so schön heisst auf Englisch. Da ist kein Plural.

Ein Beispiel mit BEIDE: : „Als ich ein Kind war, hat man mich oft gefragt, wen ich am meisten mochte, meine Mutter oder meinen Vater, und ich habe  immer "beide gleich" geantwortet. Die Mutter und der Vater, die Eltern, sie: Plural.
Das Obst, das Gemüse:  das Obst und Gemüse. Kein Plural.
supongo que lo entiendes perfectamente, pero si tienes más dudas puedo contestar en español


----------



## Bonjules

anahiseri said:


> Achtung:
> jetzt mag ich *beides* gern"
> Das Verb immer am 2. Platz!
> Und deine Frage: ich glaube, es liegt daran, dass Obst und Gemüse "uncountable" sind, wie es so schön heisst auf Englisch. Da ist kein Plural.
> 
> Ein Beispiel mit BEIDE: : „Als ich ein Kind war, hat man mich oft gefragt, wen ich am meisten mochte, meine Mutter oder meinen Vater, und ich habe  immer "beide gleich" geantwortet. Die Mutter und der Vater, die Eltern, sie: Plural.
> Das Obst, das Gemüse:  das Obst und Gemüse. Kein Plural.
> supongo que lo entiendes perfectamente, pero si tienes más dudas puedo contestar en español


Anahí!
Technisch-grammatikalisch hast Du natürlich recht. Aber glaubst Du nicht dass man in der tatsächlichen Umgangssprache
beide Versionen hören würde?


----------



## anahiseri

Nun, Bonjules, du magst recht haben. Aber alexmuca ist ja davon ausgegangen, dass der Satz richtig ist, also habe ich mir eine (das musst du zugeben) ziemlich überzeugend klingende Erklärung einfallen lassen.
Hätter er das Gegenteil gesagt, hätte ich vielleicht (sicher bin ich nicht) auch eine Erklärung dafür gefunden . . .


----------



## kunvla

'beides' steht hier für _sowohl das eine als auch das andere_ [= sowohl Gemüse als auch Obst].

Saludos,


----------



## alexmuca

Ich bedanke bei allen euch! Ok, so als einen Trick, werde ich nachdenken, ob das Nomen zahlbar oder nicht ist. Das kann doch sehr nützlich sein ✌


----------



## Bonjules

Die bessere Wortfolge, alex, wäre

Ich bedanke _mich bei Euch allen (bin nicht sicher ob a oder A bei allen)_
oder
Ich danke Euch allen


----------



## bearded

alexmuca said:


> zahlbar


Nebenbei:
zahlbar = pagable
zählbar = contable.


----------



## Tonerl

Bonjules said:


> Ich bedanke _mich bei Euch allen _*(bin nicht sicher ob a oder A bei allen)*
> oder Ich danke Euch allen



_*In der Regel ist es so, dass "allen" kleingeschrieben werden muss *_
Wenn Sie ein "euch" als vorletztes Wort einsetzen, müssen Sie dieses mit einem Großbuchstaben beginnen, bei "allen" ändert sich dennoch nichts.

_*Richtig:
Ich danke/wünsche „allen“...*_
_*Ich danke/wünsche Euch "allen ... 

LG*_


----------

